# Fish tank weight



## Mango (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi people,
I've just bought a juwel 350 fish tank
This hold 350 litres & I will be adding rocks ornaments plants as well as erm....fish
This is approx 75 gallons
I live in an upstairs flat & wondering if this will be safe?!? 
Can any of you help & advise if this is an ok weight to have in an upstairs flat?
I will be putting this in the corner of my sitting room & don't really want it to collapse (more for my fish than downstairs as theyre arseholes anyway :lol2

Thanks

Garry/Mango


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Alot....

If put in the corner you should have stronger beams there.

I used to put chip board down and spread the weight.

Your looking at several hundred kilo's.


----------



## Mango (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm putting this against 2 bearing walls as well which I've heard is better but i just worry as i don't want the tank to just fall throughout the floor (or topple over)
I will put some chipboard underneath as suggested
Any other suggestions welcome
It currently supports my 150 litre tank no problem


Thanks =]


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah but the 150 litre tank wont usually have as thick glass so just the tank alone will weigh more.

I need to put the large tanks downstairs which sucks as I wanted them upstairs.

Waiting for my 150 gallon which will be on the heavy side.


----------



## Mango (Jan 12, 2011)

I live in an upstairs flat so I have no choice! I'm going to have to chance it=\
it was to good to turn down. 

Wow!! That does sound massive ha good luck to you


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd certainly consider putting some board under the stand if possible to even out the load. It really depends on the level of quality in the building and thinckness of the joists.


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't fancy the floor collapsing Garry?! I wouldn't mind seeing my 23rd birthday, thanks!


----------



## Mango (Jan 12, 2011)

Yikes I'm really unsure think I'll have a look at the boards underneath & put something to take the weight


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Without rock or anything in tnk, you have 360kg of water straight away - apparenyl 1 itre equals 1kg roughly. ( Online Conversion - Water Weight Conversion )

i would definitely reinforce. do you own or rent? If you own, it may be worth looking into reinforcing underneath rather than above floor level xx


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

150 gal will be around a tonne......

Fun and games. But I will be sorting the floor out as have the carpets up.


----------



## Mango (Jan 12, 2011)

I own my flat (well buying) I think I will have to def look into it as the tank is great but wanna make sure everything is ok I know a joiner so think I'll ask him to have a look before I do anything!
Thanks for your help everybody


----------



## Mango (Jan 12, 2011)

The joiner doesnt think its a wise idea and says he would struggle to strengthen the joist due to the fact it could knock the ceiling from downstairs

My flat is 100 years old so the joists may not be as strong as they were

AAAArrrggghhhh I really dont know what to do............ :sad:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I would sya you stand more chance of an older build being "stronger2 that a new build usnig flimsy materials and whatnot but would certainly have it all inspected before you set upa whopper tank hun xxx


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

Get 5 or 6 fully grown men and stand in the spot you want to put it. Will roughly equate to the same weight. Floors are meant to take alot of weight. Best bet it to stick it against a wall on as many beams as you can, preferably against a supporting wall. Mate has a 400L tank in his bedroom, floors fine. Check the beams and boards for rot etc. If it covers say 2 beams and hangs over half way to the next, put some thick board down to spread the strain, dont forget, most cabinets have feet so concentrate the pressure in an area roughly 100mm


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

brittone05 said:


> I would sya you stand more chance of an older build being "stronger2 that a new build usnig flimsy materials and whatnot but would certainly have it all inspected before you set upa whopper tank hun xxx


i agree, new builds are flimsy throw together jobs, older ones were built to last.

i wouldnt have a big tank upstairs, i once had a 3ft tank upstairs, around 30g, and the way it made the floor bow scared the hell out of me. this too was on a load baring wall, though i didnt put board under the stand. i didnt even stock it, i just emptied it again and moved it back downstairs. 

im so thankful that my living room has a concrete floor, as i have a 150g which is around a ton in weight, and a 100g which is also bliddy heavy :lol2: i havent worked out the weight of this one. i would be done for if i ever moved to a house with wooden floors, its going to be a point il have to look out for if/when we do manage to move as my goldfish tank is staying with us :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I live in a bungalow woooop and i have conrete floors too


----------



## Mango (Jan 12, 2011)

Well the advantage is that is 3ft on each back side as it's designed to fit into a corner and this is going against 2 bearing walls
Decided I'm goin to take carpet up make sure the joists aren't rotten & poditioned ok & it would easily support 7 or 8 fully grown men in the corner


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

if the tank holds 350L thats instantly 350kg if it is just filled with water. but putting ornaments and the like will displace the water. granted rocks will weight more that water so your probably looking at around the 400kg mark for the contents alone. the tank would way a fair bit too. 

but you saying it will take 8 full grown men easily. take an average weight of 11stone each, that takes it up to 558kg


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Fishtank on second floor with floorboards, can it take it? - Practical Fishkeeping Forum

Might make interesting reading...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

In the past when this type of question has been asked - the advice of a Structural Engineer has been recommended.

It is probably a good idea to get a report from one as then you will know for certain. Otherwise, if you do go ahead I imagine it will always be worrying you/in the back of your mind that something might happen!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> This too
> 
> how large an aquarium can my floor support


Have a thorough read of this. It's worth the effort, believe me


----------



## Mango (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah think I will get a structural engineer as it would always be in the back of mind

Thanks for your help 

=]


----------

